# Found a nice old Keller saw, but this one is different...



## terrywerm (May 17, 2010)

I found a nice old Keller power hacksaw that a fellow has for sale. I wasn't really looking for a saw at the time, so I did not give it a thorough examination, but after giving it some thought, it might be worth taking a second look. The saw works, but the saw frame is a bit wobbly from wear, so it will need some TLC to get it back into proper condition. Sadly, I neglected to take photos of it, but I would like to know if anyone else has any experience with this type of saw. I will do my best to describe it. 

At first glance, I thought it was a Racine, as this saw has the art deco looking "cover" over the slide, much like a Racine has. This one also has a very heavy cast base, it does not sit on legs like the Kellers that one usually sees. Inside the base there is a heavy cast iron weight that is attached to the saw frame to provide downward force. There is also a handcrank on the front of the base that moves the weight, effectively changing the amount of downward cutting pressure on the saw frame.

This one will be a project machine for certain, due to the previously mentioned problems, plus the fact that it really needs to be cleaned up and repainted. As I mentioned, after giving it some thought, I rather like this saw, as it has a relatively small footprint, is heavy and will not tip over easily (seems to be a common problem with power hacksaws) and will handle stock up to about 7 x 10 or so. I don't know what he wants for it yet, but I believe I can get it for about a hundred dollar bill.

Does anyone here have any first hand experience with a Keller saw of this type? If so, are there any problems particular to this saw that I should watch out for? 

Thanks!

Terry


----------



## Maryak (May 17, 2010)

Terry,

I don't have experience with that particular brand but I have restored an old power hacksaw into a very useful addition to my shop. The biggest point of wear on my machine was the main bearing and shaft, (the one that goes from the crank disc across the machine to the drive pulleys). I ended up making a new shaft and chiselling out the old bronze bush and machining and fitting a new one. The machine is unlikely to cut square if this lot is wobbling about.

Does it actually run as a new motor could be a negotiating point.

Go for it if the price is right and if your like me, you will be very happy you've got one

Hope this helps.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## terrywerm (May 18, 2010)

Thanks, Bob. I will definitely be looking over the main shaft and bearings, as well as other parts of the machine when I go back for a closer look.

Since my original post, I did find out that this saw was from Keller's heavy duty/commercial line, called "Hy-Duty". They normally came with a coolant pump, but I don't know if the one I saw has one or not. I did not look at it that closely as I was not interested at the time. Keller still makes this series of saw, although the base is no longer made of cast iron. I did find a photo of an older one here:
http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/antique-machinery-history/keller-power-hacksaw-w-photos-115710/    It is much like the one that I found except that the one in the photo does not have the Racine style "cap" over the top of the slide.


----------



## Maryak (May 18, 2010)

Terry,

Nice - much more up market than mine. Hope you get a bargain.







Best Regards
Bob


----------



## terrywerm (May 23, 2010)

Well, I learned more about this saw. The art deco top cover is not a cover at all, but is a large casting with dovetails for the slide, much like a Racine saw. I am not sure how much work it will take to tighten the saw up, but it will definitely take more than simply tightening up some gibs. Price? It's mine for $200. I just need to make up my mind and go from there. 

Upscale?? Oh, I don't know about that. It's gonna take some work to get her back in proper working shape, then I should completely disassemble, strip, and repaint. Maybe that will be my summer project.

Terry


----------

